#ubuntu-bd 2013-09-17
<thephpx> hi all
<Guest34132> hi thephpx 
<thephpx> hi Guest34132
<Guest34132> thephpx, where are you from?
<thephpx> from dhaka bd
<thephpx> u?
<Guest34132> from Sylhet, BD!
<thephpx> ah
<thephpx> can u help me out of a issue regarding ubuntu 13.04
<Guest34132> I don't know 
<Guest34132> you better ask your problem on ubuntu mailing 
<Guest34132> or on an ubuntu message board 
<thephpx> any suggestion on a good message board?
<Guest34132> thephpx: ubuntuforums.org
<thephpx> tnx
<Guest34132> no prob
<Guest34132> thephpx, have you installed ubuntu recently?
<thephpx> well have been using it last 2+ years
<Guest34132> ahh! that's a long time
<Guest34132> then you might be acquainted with ubuntu bangladesh mailing?
<Guest34132> or any bangla ubuntu forums 
<thephpx> he he frankly i am not active on nix forums
<thephpx> i am mostly into web application development
<Rezwan> ahh I see 
#ubuntu-bd 2015-09-18
<locodir-user> assalamu alaikum 
<locodir-user> kew asen ??
<locodir-user> i need help i am from dhaka 
<locodir-user> hello ???
<locodir-user> anyone here ??
<locodir-user> helo ??
<locodir-user> vai kew asen ??
<locodir-user> please response 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-19
<Kilos> spose you guys all asleep
<NaSb> hello zaki
<zaki> hi NaSb
<NaSb> ঈদ কেমন কাটলো?
<zaki> valoi, :) apnar? 
<zaki> wb Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> ty zaki
<walrider> zaki:  bhai pavel bhai line e ashe nai ajke ?
<zaki> nope.
<zaki> good night all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-20
<Nahiyan> tip of the day: when you change the user ID of a user by editing /etc/passwd or using usermod -u <new_uid> <username>
<Nahiyan> then files in the filesystem may still have the old user ID
<Nahiyan> -rw------- 1 991 sddm 50 Sep 19 11:50 /run/sddm/{925da097-d94d-441b-beae-68e4b72da71a}
<Nahiyan> this happens if you change the user ID
<Nahiyan> if you change the UID by using usermod, then the program will automatically change UIDs to the new one
<Nahiyan> but only in the user's home as defined in /etc/passwd
<RemonShai> hi.... Kilos
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :) <3
<pavlushka> hello every one :)
<RemonShai> hey....  pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai. whassup[?
<pavlushka> bbl
 * pavlushka on dinner brake
<RemonShai> quite fine
<pavlushka> *break
<pavlushka> I am back :)
<pavlushka> though I am on a tour ;)
<shanto> pavlushka: bai
<pavlushka> yep shanto | walrider :)
<shanto> :D
<shanto> Im really glad and happy to meet u today sir
<shanto> QA: coffee please :( 
<QA> shanto: Sorry...
<shanto> :(
<shanto> :'(
<pavlushka> shanto: 
<shanto> pavlushka: ha bhai
<shanto> pavlushka: bolen bhai 
<pavlushka> got your money?
 * pavlushka grinning :p
<pavlushka> shanto:  you knpw MAK?
<pavlushka> *know
<pavlushka> cant stay away, gonna sign off :)
<pavlushka> night nioght
<zaki> hello guys. :) 
<zaki> hi shanto Kilos
<shanto> Ha bhai asi
<shanto> Phone da kaipa uthlo 
<shanto> Doraisi bai 
<zaki> shanto: walrider?
<zaki> shanto: ^
<shanto> Ha
<shanto> Ami e wal
<shanto> :D 
<zaki> wal? :D
<shanto> Ho :D
<zaki> so how was the meeting with pavlushka?
<shanto> Meeting was quite Awesome
<zaki> anyone else there?
<shanto> Ghum sob amio ghumabo 
<shanto> Feeling deep pinik 
<zaki> and what was the main topic of the meet up? :D 
<zaki> wb Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> thanks
<Nahiyan> why are you up so late?
<Nahiyan> mm nvm
<Nahiyan> because I am too ;p
<zaki> he he
<Nahiyan> I just finished putting piprar oshud all over my room
<Nahiyan> karn pipra
<zaki> this is reguler
<zaki> lol
<Nahiyan> late-night IRC?
<zaki> not only irc, 
<Nahiyan> ok ok cool
<zaki> fbing, watching tv series 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<zaki> QA: coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<Nahiyan> ok
<zaki> Nahiyan: do u like to watch tv serials? got?? :D or doctor who or Narcos. ?
<Nahiyan> I recently finished watching S3 breaking bad
<Nahiyan> used to watch supernatural, others
<zaki> Vampire Diaries and The originals? 
<Nahiyan> a BIG one, one of my favourites, was Battlestar Galactica (~2007 TV series not 1980s one)
<Nahiyan> nah
<Nahiyan> battlestar galactica is awesome...
<Nahiyan> I highly recommend it
<Nahiyan> if you can, watch in 720p not in 480p like me
<Nahiyan> 720p+
<Nahiyan> it is so much better
<zaki> hmm
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<Nahiyan> don't read any summaries
<Nahiyan> or anything
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<Nahiyan> just go in & str
<Nahiyan> t
<Nahiyan> start*
<Nahiyan> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Nahiyan
<zaki> samurai x/ ruroni kenshen? :D i watched that twice. 96 episode
<zaki> and still in my hdd
<Nahiyan> maaan
<Nahiyan> I still have naruto & pokemon to watch
<Nahiyan> I watched a lot of pokemon on cartoon network back then, now I'm rewatching them
<zaki> he he.. :D
<zaki> good night guys. have a sweet dream. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-21
<zaki> hello everyone. 
<RemonShai> hi... zaki vai
<zaki> RemonShai: welcome back to #ubuntu-bd :)
<zaki> hello RemonShai
<RemonShai> ty... zaki ,how're u
<RemonShai> I can't find you last two days... 
<zaki> why?
<zaki> i was here last night
<RemonShai> nothing else...
<zaki> hmm how are you? how's everythinhg there?
<RemonShai> fine... so so... & u???
<zaki> valo. :) 
<RemonShai> my xm going on... 
<RemonShai> are you heard, I wanted to change my processor ... 
<zaki> kemon hocche xm?
<zaki> heared now. 
<zaki> konta lagaben processor? 
<zaki> "/sysinfo" run koren to ekhane qutos chara
<RemonShai> একদম বাজে।। ইতিহাস সাক্ষী, এরচেয়ে বাজে পরীক্ষা জীবনে দেইনি।
<zaki> he he. :D
<RemonShai> বাজেট ৬~৭ হাজার
<zaki> hmm
<RemonShai>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2820  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 723MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.8GiB, 36.3% free ** Disk: Total: 454.5GiB, 61.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet 
<RemonShai> ** Uptime: 16m 40s **
<zaki> wow
<zaki> change kore kon ta diben?
<RemonShai> কৃতজ্ঞতা জানানোর ভাষা খুজে পাচ্ছি না, দারুন জিনিষ শিখাইলেন।
<zaki> lol
<RemonShai> এই বাজেটে কি নেয়া যায়??
<RemonShai> বর্তমানে সেলেরন চালাইতেছি।
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> motherboard kon generation er? 
<RemonShai> বুঝতেছি না
<RemonShai> HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2820  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 723MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.8GiB, 36.3% free ** Disk: Total: 454.5GiB, 61.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet 
<zaki> motherboard?? 
<RemonShai> মাদারবোর্ড চেক করে কিভাবে??
<zaki> khule dekhen nai kokkhono?
<zaki> Sysinfo for 'zaki-Satellite-C800D': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-38-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1700 MHz, RAM: 2229/2621 MB, Storage: 27/72 GB, 195 procs, 0.5h up
<RemonShai> না
<zaki> hmm
<RemonShai> আমি আজ সকালে মাদারবোর্ডের নাম্বার দেখে জেনারেশন চেনা শিখছি।
<zaki> http://www.bdstall.com/details/intel-dual-core-6th-gen-g4400-processor-33-ghz-3-mb-cache-23870/
<zaki> try this
<zaki> kivabe dekhe?
<RemonShai> আপনারটার সিরিয়াল নাম্বার কন, আমি শিখাইতেছি।
<zaki> don't know
<RemonShai> suppose 55225 মাদারবোর্ডেের নাম্বার । তাহলে এটি 5th gen
<zaki> wow
<RemonShai> 1st নাম্বার gen বুঝায়।
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> great. 
<zaki> and other nombers?
<RemonShai> বাম দিক থেকে
<RemonShai> শেষে যদি e, d জাতীয় সংখ্যা থাকে তবে , সেটা  মানের দিক থেকে সবচেয়ে ভাল।
<zaki> ken?
<RemonShai> wait করেন লিংক দিচ্ছি।
<RemonShai> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/techtunes/~3/dIkZEXrD8gs/461765
<zaki> thanks
<RemonShai> welcome.... 
<RemonShai> facebook-এ একটা জিনিষ খেয়াল করছেন? PGP public key সংযোজন করা হইছে।
<zaki> onek aage theke, kheal koren nai aage?
<RemonShai> না, গতকাল খেয়াল করছি।
<RemonShai> এইটা কিছু হইলো? http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37431299?post_id=1078066502275195_1078067702275075#_=_
<zaki> he he. :D 
<RemonShai> হাসেন কেন?
<zaki> article ta pore
<RemonShai> কোন লাইন পড়ে হাসি পাইলো??
<zaki> all off them
<RemonShai> দ্যা জায়ান্ট মাইক্রসফট/গুগল শব্দ শুনলেই আজকাল কিরাম যেন লাগে।
<zaki> lol
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> they are making money
<RemonShai> আমি ম্যাকের ব্যাপারটা ঠিকমত বুঝিনা।
<zaki> aste aste sob bujhben. :D 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<zaki> QA: coffee for all 
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<RemonShai> আমার কমান্ড নিয়ে নাড়াচাড়া করতে ভাল লাগে। সেদিন তো কাজিনের কালী(live) দেখে রীতিমত ক্রাশ খাইছিলাম।
<zaki> kali??
<zaki> penetration tool
<RemonShai> হ, কালী..... আমি তো তেমন একটা বুঝি না, তয় ভাল্লাগছে।
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> onek aage ekbar setup korchilam
<RemonShai> আমি processor বদল করলে, ভার্চুয়ালে চালাবো। 
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> you can also try ssd. that can make your pc more faster 
<RemonShai> ssd...?
<zaki> even if your processor is not high quality
<zaki> yea ssd
<RemonShai> is SSD os...?
<zaki> alternative of hdd
<zaki> solid state disk
<zaki> high speed
<RemonShai> আপনাদের সংশ্পর্শে থেকে একটু মেরুদন্ড শক্ত করে নেই। আস্তে আস্তে সব হবে....
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<zaki> when i will by my next laptop , i will replace that hdd with a ssd. :D 
<zaki> it will be befor 2018 :D 
<zaki> in sha allh. :) 
<zaki> in sha allah. :) *
<RemonShai> ইনশাল্লাহ..... আমিও একটা পিছি কিনবো, সামনে বছর থেকে টাকা জমাবো। 
<RemonShai> সামনের মাসে টিউশুনির টাকা দিয়া processor কিনবো।
<zaki> (Y) 
<zaki> in sha allah.
<RemonShai> ইনশাল্লাহ....
<pavlushka-> hello everyone :)
<RemonShai> welcome pavlushka- 
<zaki> wow
<zaki> pavlushka-: welcome back to #ubuntu-bd :) 
<pavlushka-> kmn asen Remonshai?
<pavlushka-> ping zaki
<zaki> pong pavlushka-
<zaki> how are you man?
<RemonShai> zaki, ভাই দেখছেন? নতুন nick( pavlushka- )। আমরা ট্রিট চাই...
<pavlushka-> lol
<pavlushka-> sure :p
<pavlushka-> ping kilos
<pavlushka-> oh! he is not here :|
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> hmm, where are you now? pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> zaki you talked to kilos recently?
<zaki> nope. last night he was online, but said nothing. 
<pavlushka-> very unlikely :(
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka-> he is not used to be like that usually :|
<RemonShai> i'm agree with zaki ... i knock him but not reply... I'm থ
<pavlushka-> Its his brother who passed away recently.
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> and he is tird traveling
<zaki> how are you doing pavlushka-?
<zaki> mango people want to know. :P
<pavlushka-> doing good, ;)
<pavlushka-> lol
<zaki> pavlushka-:  run "/sysinfo" from your phone. :p 
<RemonShai> pavlushka-, ভাইয়ের মুখ দিয়ে এখনো লল পড়ে ;) ইজ্জত শ্যাষ
<zaki> he he. 
<pavlushka-> ha ha ha
<zaki> QA: coffee on 
 * QA puts the kettle on
<zaki> QA: coffee large
<QA> zaki: Excuse me?
<pavlushka-> qa coffee please
<QA> pavlushka-: Sure
<zaki> ai!!
<RemonShai> অখন মগে মগে ..... বালতি বালতি কফি খাইলেও ইজ্জত  ফেরত আসবো না ;)
<pavlushka-> zaki i think /sysinfo is a hexchat feature :)
<zaki> it also working in konversation :) 
<RemonShai> pavlushka-, ফিচারটা দারুন।
<pavlushka-> remonshai এইবারের মত মাফ করেন, ইজ্জত এমনিতেও খুব বেশি কামাইনি :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and pavlushka-!
<pavlushka-> zaki remonshai hmm
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> pavlushka-: thnx for coming here. :P 
<RemonShai> না, আমরা কাউরে কমু না। কি বলেন zaki ভাই?
<zaki> oka , koilam na
<zaki> hello eprbata
<pavlushka-> wow, anytime zaki :)
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> RemonShai: you kno eprbata?
<zaki> he is a nice guy
<RemonShai> না, একদিন knock করছিলাম , কিছু কয় না।
<pavlushka-> zaki he cant talk today, busy with access issue :p
<zaki> he he
<zaki> RemonShai: may be he was busy that time
<RemonShai> হয়তোবা..../
<RemonShai> উনার(eprbata) real name পাভেল সৈকত দেইখ্যা নক করছিলাম।
<zaki> hay hay. :3
<RemonShai> কিতা করতাম?
<zaki> thak chup chap. :P 
<RemonShai> আমার কিউরিসিটি বাড়াই দিলেন্
<RemonShai> এবার কইয়ুন, উনি কে?
<zaki> when he will appear next time, you can ask him.. 
<zaki> :D
<zaki> may be he will give you a big silence like JediKnight :D 
<RemonShai> ঠিক আছে, ব্যাপার না। আজকাল আশাবাদী ভাইকে দেখি না???
<zaki> he is also busy with his office may be 
<zaki> pavlushka-: are you meeting with ashabadi or nasb?
<zaki> falling asleep
<zaki> good night guys, havae a sweet dream.
<zaki> ta ta
<RemonShai> bye
<pavlushka-> qa tell zaki that i am meeting nasb.
<QA> pavlushka-: Righto, I'll tell zaki on freenode
<pavlushka-> Remonshai আমিও গেলাম, শুভরাত্রি :)
<RemonShai> আমিও যাই শুভ রাত্রি..../
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-22
<zaki> wb Rezwan
<zaki> welcome Giigle
<Giigle> hi
<zaki> hello 
<zaki> how are you?
<Giigle> good
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> hi Nahiyan how are you doing?
<zaki> and dipraw
<zaki> Giigle: are you here before?
<Nahiyan> i'm good
<Nahiyan> how u doin'
<Giigle> no
<zaki> i'm fine ty
<Giigle> zaki: you invited me
<zaki> Nahiyan: we have a new visitor here, say hello to him
<Nahiyan> hello to him
<zaki> Giigle: oh, now i know
<zaki> Nahiyan:  :D 
<Giigle> Nahi: haha, ty. 
<Nahiyan> so what's up what do you do
<Giigle> Zaki: ok, check pm
<Giigle> Nahi: I do....  a lot of things. konta bolbo? 
<zaki> Giigle: which irc client you are using now? 
<zaki> you can mention someone by typing 1st word of his nick and than press tab
<Nahiyan> software related?
<Giigle> Zaki: I'm currently using a mobile client. so, no tab key :)
<Giigle> zaki: thanks anyway
<zaki> he he
<Giigle> Nahi: no
<Giigle> Ke kon client use koren?
<zaki> ami konversation. :P 
<Giigle> in ubuntu?
<zaki> kubuntu
<zaki> kde
<Giigle> Zaki: Terminal based naki GUI?
<zaki> gui
<zaki> kubuntu default irc client
<zaki> but hexchat is good also. 
<Giigle> didn't know that Kubuntu has default IRC client. 
<Giigle> TIL
<zaki> oh
<Nahiyan> I use weechat
<Nahiyan> it's similar to irssi and it's terminal-based
<Giigle> I use irssi in my pc and AndChat in my Phone.
<Giigle> irssi is probably the best one for me
<zaki> hmm. (y)
<Nahiyan> yeah
<zaki> never tryed irssi :3
<Giigle> give it a try
<Giigle> you will love it
<zaki> hmm jani :P
<Giigle> bakira koi?
<zaki> knk den :P
<Giigle> Get up buddy. Sokal hoiche
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> :|
<dipraw> hi zaki sorry i didnt notice
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-23
<zaki> welcome back Kilos
<zaki> How are you?
<Kilos> ty zaki hope you are all well
<Kilos> im alive still hehe
<zaki> yea fine. :) 
<zaki> great
<zaki> pavlushka was talking about you
<zaki> it's nice to see you here. 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sorry i have been so scarce lads but big things been happening to me
<Kilos> and being in another timezone so far away is rather crazy
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai>  ty zaki
<zaki> hmm
<RemonShai> how was today...?
<zaki> fine
<zaki> what about u?
<RemonShai> 3fine but busy
<zaki> hmm
<shanto> zaki: bhai :D
<shanto> Asen ? 
<shanto> Zaki bhai
<shanto> zaki: bhai
<shanto> QA: coffe on
<QA> shanto: Huh?
<zaki> hello shanto
<zaki> how are you?
<shanto> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Yessir
<shanto> Ayy bhai 
<zaki> hmm
<shanto> Ami nsab + pavel bhai er shathe asi 
<shanto> Daffodils et shamne  
<zaki> wow.
<zaki> what are u doing ?
<zaki> missing :(
<shanto> Meetup 
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> and what is the topic?
<QA> Coffee's ready for shanto and zaki!
<zaki> :D
<shanto> Fb te pic dibo :D 
<zaki> hmmm dien
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<shanto> Its pavlushka, zaki now typing
<shanto> Hehe
<zaki> lol
<zaki> really?
<zaki> how can be i sure? :p any code word? :D 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<shanto> Helo uncl kilos 
<Kilos> hi shanto 
<zaki>  pavlushka , walrider and nasb are meeting at dhaka
<zaki> i'm missing this too much
<shanto> How are u uncl 
<Kilos> im ok ty lad, surviving
<Kilos> if you know any really rich people with good hearts you can share this link with them
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock
<shanto> Ok ill share it np 
<shanto> 🙋
<Kilos> ty
<shanto> Anytime 
<zaki> Kilos: how are u now?
<Kilos> im still alive
<zaki> good.
<Kilos> i need to sleep. will be back tomorrow
<Kilos> you all be good
<shanto> Seeya tmorow 
<zaki> wb shanto
<zaki> how was the meet up?
<shanto> Ty bhai 
<shanto> Aesome
<zaki> are u guys together now?
<shanto> Nah 
<shanto> Im home noe
<zaki> ow, oky
<shanto> QA: coffee please 
<QA> shanto: There isn't a pot on
<shanto> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<shanto> Ayy kaj hoitase 
<shanto> :D
<zaki> ha ha
<QA> Coffee's ready for shanto!
<shanto> QA: coffee please
<QA> shanto: There isn't a pot on
<shanto> Akhon ?
<shanto> QA: coffee
<QA> shanto: *blink*
<shanto> QA: thanku 
<QA> shanto: What?
<shanto> Hoy na 
<zaki> wb Nahiyan
<zaki> how are you?
<Nahiyan> i'm ok
<Nahiyan> ate outside today
<Nahiyan> are you in dhaka?
<zaki> i'm in chittagong
<zaki> where?
<Nahiyan> ok so there's this place in banani
<Nahiyan> really good food
<Nahiyan> I forgot the name tho
<zaki> he he
<Nahiyan> you have to go a few floors up
<zaki> output off verry good food
<Nahiyan> it's in the building opposite to quesadilla
<Nahiyan> in the building with BFC & Nandos
<zaki> i never go to dhaka ever. 
<zaki> ;D
<zaki> Nahiyan: i will give a try if i go arround there someday. :D 
<Nahiyan> ok
<walrider> QA: tell zaki bhai online ashle ping dien 
<QA> walrider: Sure, I'll tell zaki on freenode
<zaki> hello walrider
<zaki> i got disconnected 
<walrider> zaki bhai 
<walrider> aktu help lagbe 
<zaki> tell
<walrider> i need this xubuntu 14.04.5 amd46 iso , akhon eta to dhakacom mirror e nai ar iso ta amr urgent lagbe can you help me anyhow to get that as fast as possible ?
<zaki> onno mirror e dekhsen?
<walrider> onno mirror theke to reguler speed pai 
<walrider> 150 kbps 
<walrider> dhakacom e nai iso thakle 4-6 mbps paitam 
<walrider> apne to isp te asen aktu namai nia HFS e den na bhai 
<walrider> :(
<zaki> i'm in my home right now. :D
<walrider> :( ow assa 
<walrider> ki je kori akhon 
<walrider> :(
<zaki> broadband connection ache na tomar? aste aste namai nao
<zaki> japan er mirror ta fast kaj kore jantam
<zaki> walrider: got something for you
<zaki> are u there?
<walrider> ho asi :O 
<walrider> den dekhi :O
<zaki> torent ache na?
<walrider> ho ase 
<zaki> 500 kbps porjonto paisi
<walrider> speed reguler thakbe maybe den test kori 
<zaki> na ami 480 porjonto pailam
<walrider> amar reguler speed 1.2kbps  150 pabo max amar jana mone 
<zaki> http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/Mirrors/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<walrider> oh eta 
<walrider> eta aktu age delete korsi 
<zaki> ken?
<walrider> 120 kbps max 
<walrider> jani na bhai bd er kono tracker nai ei torrent file e maybe er karone local peer connect kore na amar mone hoy amon ta 
<zaki> but ami to valo speed pacchi
<zaki> local thakle eito connect korbe
<zaki> walrider: 
<walrider> hoy na onek try korsi age bhai 
<zaki> oh
<walrider> apner real ip na ?
<walrider> akhon jei line e asen ?
<zaki> na
<walrider> port open hoy ?
<zaki> hmm
<walrider> apner ip ta den kindly ping test kori koto ms dekhi 
<walrider> global ip ta den 
<zaki> i'm using wifi 
<walrider> google search koren my ip 
<walrider> then ip ashbe 
<walrider> oita den 
<zaki> he he
<zaki> real ip ta?
<walrider> den na bhai iso ta amr dorkar :(
<walrider> pls
<zaki> 103.214.200.34
<walrider> akhon ki pc te asen ?
<zaki> regular speed ei to downloa dhoi jaito etokkhone
<zaki> hmm
<walrider> 1 mbps parbo pc2pc 
<walrider> apne naman 
<zaki> he he
<walrider> ami nibo apner pc theke amar pc te 
<walrider> hfs kore 
<zaki> it will take 35-40  mnt to download
<walrider> check private msg bro 
<shanto> .
<walrider> holo na :(
<zaki> :|
<zaki> wb dipraw
<dipraw> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you? 
<dipraw> i am quiet fine! zaki 
<zaki> oky
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> good night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-24
<walrider> Kilos, helo uncle kilos 
<walrider> Kilos, how u doing 
<walrider> :)
<walrider> QA, Coffee on 
 * QA washes some mugs
<QA> Coffee's ready for walrider!
<walrider> QA, thanks 
<QA> walrider: not at all
<Kilos> hi walrider and everyone else
<Kilos> im ok ty
<walrider> Kilos, had your meal ?
<walrider> did you ?
<Kilos> not yet
<walrider> hmm 
<walrider> Nahiyan, wc 
<Nahiyan> hello
<walrider> kamon asen bhai 
<Kilos> hi Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> eito
<Kilos> eaten now walrider 
<Nahiyan> hello kilos
<walrider> Kilos, nice
<walrider> Kilos, you have fb or twitter ? 
<Kilos> yes
<walrider> id ? 
<walrider> imma follow u :D
<Kilos> twitter is sharpeys
<Kilos> lemme find facebook
<Kilos> https://www.facebook.com/miles.sharpe.7
<walrider> i found you 
<walrider> added u on fb 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ill only use fb while im here
<Kilos> when using 3g data at homre i dont follow anyone because then my data disappears
<walrider> oh i get it 
<Kilos> uncapped internet is wonderful
<walrider> yep 
<walrider> im using 
<walrider> 1.2 mbps unlimited 
<walrider> broadband cable Internet 
<Kilos> nice
<walrider> i use a dns to download games from steam 
<walrider> steam reguler speed is 150 kb/s 
<walrider> but with that dns i saw highest 6.5mb/s 
<walrider> :D
<walrider> cached speed 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> how is pavlushka
<walrider> he is good 
<walrider> i meet him yesterday 
<walrider> also nsab i think his id name 
<walrider> and one of his younger mate 
<Kilos> just give him my best regards when you see him again please
<walrider> in dhaka 
<walrider> ofcourse 
<Kilos> tell him i only come online briefly because i have to rest lots according to the docs
<Kilos> and maybe meds make me more sleepy than normal
<walrider> ok ill tell him 
<walrider> take rest 
<walrider> see ya later imma go out for a while 
<Nahiyan> Hey kilos, what did walrider mean by dns?
<Kilos> domain name server i think Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> well then that doesn't make any sense
<Nahiyan> you can't download stuff from a dns server
<Kilos> i dont worry about such things , i leave that for the clever people
<Kilos> if your server is local it should be faster
<Kilos> maybe they sync a local server with a dns somewhere else then your local one should be faster
<Kilos> i go bath and sleep now
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> rest well guys
<pavlushka-> hello everyone!
<pavlushka-> hey Nahiyan!
<Nahiyan> yo pav
<zaki> hello pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> hello zaki
<pavlushka-> yo nahiyan :)
<zaki> pavlushka-: are u in dhaka?
<pavlushka-> feeling sleepy, a bit tired
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> hello everyone.. 
<Nahiyan> hello
<Nahiyan> zaki
<zaki> hi Nahiyan
<zaki> hello Solidsnake
<zaki> how are you doing?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-25
<zaki> hello RemonShai
<RemonShai> hello... zaki vai :)
<zaki> how are you ? how's your exam going?
<RemonShai> I'm fine but exam not...
<zaki> hmmm. 
<RemonShai> I haven't any preparation for exam. I just join exam to promoted.
<zaki> he he, why? 
<RemonShai>  in 7 month, 8 course... i can't complete none of them :(
<zaki> what you do all this time?
<zaki> apnake ki bolbo, amaro eki obostha. :( 
<RemonShai> study... but problem is here.. If i try for 4/5 subject, i must do well. I was wrong so that I read all of them, as a result none is complete :(
<zaki> he he
<zaki> and thnx again for the green text. :p 
<RemonShai> I remember that you like :)
<zaki> hmm :) 
<RemonShai> I've a problem too. that's #over_sleeping... it waste my most of valuable time & I can't overcome it.
<zaki> lol
<zaki> i sleep for only 4-5 hour :| you?
<RemonShai>  more 6~7
<zaki> but sometime i sleep for 10 hours when i got the time. :P
<zaki> mostly in off days like friday or saturday
<RemonShai> give me any solution to remove this bad habit...
<zaki> don't know abou any. :p 
<zaki> btw you are using ubuntu 16.4 right?
<RemonShai> to overcome this, I take a huge coffee.. but nothing
<zaki> duel boot?
<RemonShai> no dual boot. its single boot ;)
<zaki> he he.
<zaki> hmm god. 
<zaki> good*
<zaki> can a see scrrren shot of you desktop :D
<RemonShai> its unity 7... I'll send you later on telegram, cause I'm in mobile...
<zaki>  oh, oky :) 
<RemonShai> are you find out any tips, how to know motherboards generation?
<zaki> do have any issue now with ubuntu?
<zaki> RemonShai: nope, sorry, i just forget about that, will try later
<RemonShai> ok, no problem ;)
<zaki> :)
<zaki> RemonShai: do have any issue at this time with using ubuntu? 
<RemonShai> yea.. when I, torn on my laptop I see a window pop up #warning
<zaki> he he
<zaki> may be that happen to most of the users
<RemonShai> I just skip it
<zaki> in most of the unity users pc
<RemonShai> this LTS is totally f**
<zaki> what it says?
<RemonShai> fucking..... (sorry)
<zaki> oh my
<zaki> no problem 16.10 will come up soon
<RemonShai> my 15.04 is cute...
<RemonShai> 5.10 too
<zaki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<zaki> october 13 is the final date
<zaki> you are using ubuntu for how long?
<RemonShai> oh yea... at first I change my processor....
<zaki> it will run well than
<RemonShai> then I take that....
<zaki> take what?
<zaki> oh got it
<RemonShai>  oh, :) but my budget is distressing.. it's now not more then 6000
<zaki> oky
<zaki> RemonShai: you are using ubuntu for how long?
<zaki> may be u will get a duel core with that money
<RemonShai>  not so long. single year..
<zaki> hm great
<zaki> so your 1st LTS is 15.4? 
<RemonShai> I've run win8.1 5~6 month
<RemonShai> that's not LTS
<zaki> hmm oh sorry thats not LTS
<zaki> i never used windows 8.1 or 8
<zaki> used windows 7 for a long time
<RemonShai> when my brother bought laptop, it built in that(8.1)
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> some days ago a talked to a dealer who can provide me dell laptops those are coming with built in ubuntu
<RemonShai> I dislike windows for virus... & its heavy colorful degsn.
<zaki> dell laptop shiped in here with built in ubuntu but the importer in bangladesh remove tham and fill up that with windows
<RemonShai> I heard before, DELL is well for Linux
<zaki> ^
<RemonShai> true
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> had your dinner?
<RemonShai> yea.. already...  & next midnight (extra) hahaha
<zaki> he he
<zaki> :D
<zaki> oh my QA is not here, she got disconnected again
<RemonShai> I take food 4~5 time/day..
<RemonShai> QA LoL
<zaki> thats fine
<RemonShai> but no improvement....
<zaki> QA can't autoconnect after disconnect, kilos have to manually reconnect it
<RemonShai> oh... I don't... btw how long you used Linux??
<zaki> it's in my wiki. lol :P
<zaki> you never read that? my wiki? :D 
<RemonShai> oops..  my misguide
<zaki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zaki
<RemonShai> you can writing too fast, how can??
<zaki> he he. :D
<zaki> i think i'm not that fast with typing
<zaki> i need more practice
<RemonShai> you're in 2013....!!! i feel kids...
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> kids? :D
<RemonShai> revoke that ;) *s
<zaki> oky kid what? 
<RemonShai> বাচ্চা ছেলে আমি....লল
<zaki> oh  ha ha. :D
<zaki> hey you can do bangla translation for ubuntu , whenever you have time
<zaki> join ubuntu bengla translation team in launchpad
<zaki> i'm hungry , have to take my dinner now. 
<zaki> brb
<RemonShai> I love tech. but I haven't so much idea about this before  2 years ago... I'm totally nub...
<RemonShai> i request for that & okey you may go now....
<zaki> that's fine. ther's lot of time for learning new things. so take your time. :) 
<zaki> oky. :) 
<zaki> brb
<RemonShai> yea.. :)
<zaki> i'm back
<Nahiyan> heyo
<zaki> hello Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> wassup
<zaki> fine. how are you doing/
<zaki> ?
<Nahiyan> ok
<Nahiyan> but I need to study
<zaki> :)
<zaki> than do it
<Nahiyan> actually I was studying english
<zaki> hmm
<Nahiyan> therefore I am obligated to correct your grammar!!
<Nahiyan> Then*
<zaki> then*
<zaki> oky. ha ha. thank you :) 
<Nahiyan> np I guess.. lol
<zaki> (y)
<Nahiyan> I joined ##English for some practice
<Nahiyan> I have some trouble with grammar
<zaki> me too
<Nahiyan> :p
<Nahiyan> there are actually a LOT of science channels on freenode
<zaki> tell me about some off tham!
<Nahiyan> of*
<Nahiyan> Language channels as well I should add
<zaki> tahts a typo. :P 
<zaki> of*
<Nahiyan> there's ##math, ##physics, ##chemistry, uhh
<zaki> thats* :p
<Nahiyan> heh
<Nahiyan> ##biology, ##ecology, ##biochemistry, ##medicine
<zaki> wow
<zaki> great
<Nahiyan> actually it's #biology, others are as written
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> welcome back pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> hello everyone :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka-
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka-> cool, you guys?
<zaki> fine. :) 
<zaki> where are you now? 
<pavlushka-> everyone please share this who left https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock
<zaki> done
<pavlushka-> i know, but did remonshai shared it?
<pavlushka-> hey Nahiyan, ping
<zaki> nope 
<Nahiyan> hello
<pavlushka-> zaki, i m still in dhaka, will return this week :)
<pavlushka-> Nahiyan,  will you please share this link https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock?
<zaki> pavlushka-: oky. :) 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<Nahiyan> my friends list is pretty small
<pavlushka-> RemonShai, you shared this link https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock?
<RemonShai> zaki রাতের ২য় পর্বের ভোজ শেষ করলাম... ;)
<pavlushka-> ha ha ha
<RemonShai> সব মিলিয়ে, আজ ছয়বার হইল😜
<Nahiyan> wait
<pavlushka-> Nahiyan that's not a problem, your share will add 30 bucks to kilos cause :)
<Nahiyan> that's kilos?
<pavlushka-> Nahiyan yes
<Nahiyan> he was online on 24th
<pavlushka-> Remonshai আপনার দেখি পাতলা খাওয়া হয়েছে, পাতলা পায়খানার মত : p
<pavlushka-> yes Nahiyan :)
<RemonShai>  pavlushka- সুইসাইড খান 😜😜 নয়তো **** / থাক কইলাম না😜😜
<RemonShai> pavlushka-just share :'(
<RemonShai> I wanna quit now, buy guys...
<zaki> good night Researcher-
<zaki> good night remonshai*
<zaki> good night guys..
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-20
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> How are you?
<pavlushka> and Hello NahidSultan :)
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you?
<Kilos> just tired
<pavlushka> Kilos: were there any dificulties for you lately?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I mean considering your health.
<Kilos> yes left arm going lame and pins and needles in left small finger and next one
<Kilos> docs suspect a nerve so will get appointment with neuro surgeons on the 21st of next month only
<pavlushka> man that's long!
<pavlushka> Kilos: and I guess this effects your typing :(
<Kilos> lol sleeping lots today
<pavlushka> Kilos: Good for you
<Kilos> yes but you dont get much done when sleeping
<pavlushka> Kilos: but you gain much by sleeping to do the next day :)
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-21
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-22
<zaki> hello pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<zaki> hi
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> I am good, So what's going on?
<zaki> nothing much to say .
<zaki> i'm fine :)
<pavlushka> zaki: So how is job?
<zaki> job fine .
<zaki> কি করেন?
<pavlushka> zaki: বাড়ির কাজ :পি
<zaki> নতুন অভ্র টা, কুবুন্তু তে কাজ করতেসে।
<zaki> হে হে
<zaki> CCNA করবো । 6 month course. ২৫ তারিখ এডমিশন টেস্ট।
<zaki> don't have any professional certificate yet. 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: অভ্রতে কোন লেআউট?
<zaki> Avro phonetic ?
<pavlushka> zaki: fixed layout is better, faster
<zaki> like national?
<pavlushka> zaki: like any fixed layout you choose
<pavlushka> zaki: you dont have to choose from options
<pavlushka> you can type exactly what you want without waiting
<zaki> hmm. I tried provat. 
<pavlushka> but then again if you dont have to type that much in Bengali, you can relax, use phonetic but a little hard to configure on different systems
<zaki> yep. thats it. i don't write much. 
<pavlushka> zaki: but its hard to configure on other linux systems
<pavlushka> zaki: so for a change, you dont have a change :p
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: but its good as long as you are on Ubuntu or any of its flavors or derivetives
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> are you using arch?
<zaki> parabola?
<pavlushka> zaki: Ubuntu and parabola side by side and raspbian on RPI
<pavlushka> zaki: I setup an ftp on my RPI, its fun
<zaki> wow
<zaki> can i see?
<pavlushka> zaki: for my home network, dont have a dedicated ip for that ftp, so no
<zaki> ha ha
<pavlushka> zaki: it is accessible from any device within my home network
<zaki> that's nice
<pavlushka> zaki: take that ccna course and you will tell me more on networking in future :)
<zaki> :)
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: way to go \o/
<zaki> \o/
<pavlushka> i m back
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ty
<pavlushka> zaki: know anything about elasticsearch?
<zaki> www.elastic.co
<zaki> open source search 
<pavlushka> zaki: so what's on python? or any other language?
<zaki> :3
<zaki> not good
<pavlushka> me too :p
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: zaki was here :) 
<Kilos> aw tell him i say hi
<Kilos> ill sleep soon
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: anytime :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-23
<pavlushka> Goodday Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :)
<pavlushka> night Kilos :)
<Kilos> night pav
<Kilos> sigh
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-24
<walrider> u-la-la: tell pavlushka that i wanted to talk with him about DIU 
<u-la-la> walrider: I'll pass that on when pavlushka is around.
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<u-la-la> pavlushka: 06:03Z <walrider> tell pavlushka that i wanted to talk with him about DIU
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-17
<pavlushka> zaki: hey webmin is way easy and the whole system can be managed (including package management)
<pavlushka> zaki: but will try the ispconfig though
<pavlushka> brb
<zaki> pavlushka, wow ! 
<zaki> I was right :P 
<pavlushka> yeah
<pavlushka> brb
<pavlushka> zaki: I am an old webmin user, used that in 2009 with ubuntu server 9.04
<zaki> he he :D 
<zaki> I was at school :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: but the sad part is I didn't grown enough in the Linux section in course time as it appears
<zaki> pavlushka, do you have old coins in your collection! 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, some victorian coins/ british coins
<zaki> aha 
<pavlushka> zaki: but not the 5-10 paisa's
<zaki> how old is those ! 
<zaki> https://www.reddit.com/r/CoinEyeCandy/
<u-la-la> [ /r/CoinEyeCandy: Beautiful coin photography (photos & videos) of rare and valuable collector coins ] - https://www.reddit.com
<zaki> pavlushka, ^
<pavlushka> zaki: man, have some mercy, dont give me anything to read, সিস্টেম কনফিগারেশন পড়তে পড়তে মাথা খারাপ হয়ে গেসে
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> get some rest than :P 
<zaki> lankans having bad days !
<pavlushka> zaki: good for them
<zaki> good? :D 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-18
<pavlushka> Tuhin: o/
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, wb :)
<pavlushka> wb zaki Tuhin 
<zaki> ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> trying to run plex media server on RPI3
<pavlushka> \o/
<pavlushka> its running
<zaki> good work pavlushka 
<zaki> \o/
<pavlushka> zaki: but ....
<zaki> what?
<zaki> hi Tuhin 
<Tuhin> hi
<zaki> Tuhin_, you've got a tail!! :P 
<zaki> Check out :D 
<Tuhin_> hmm
<Tuhin_> bad internet i guess
<zaki> Good Night pavlushka, Tuhin_ and others :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-19
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, \o/
<pavlushka> zaki: what? you got merried?
<zaki> pavlushka, lol
<zaki> Is that mean I'm married!! :3 :P
<pavlushka> .tw earhtquake
<u-la-la> ntk website eidelijk online www.nl-truekrumpers.com log je in en blijf up de hoogte van battles and much more | By: @earhtquake, Date: Mon Jan 11 12:23:36 +0000 2010, RT#: 0, Favs: 0
<zaki> what is it saying !!
<pavlushka> zaki: That's my question too
<zaki> translator says it dutch language 
<zaki> log je in en blijf up de hoogte van battles
<pavlushka> zaki: বাহ, এতটুকুই বলসে আর কিসু বলেনি?
<pavlushka> যে এটা ডাচ ভাষা।
<zaki> pavlushka, is that a game 
<zaki> game website 
<zaki> :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: that command supposed return tweets containing the given string, I dont know what it returned actually
<zaki> log in and stay up to the level of battles :P 
<zaki> pavlushka, I think this one https://twitter.com/earhtquake :D 
<u-la-la> [ germain (@earhtquake) | Twitter ] - https://twitter.com
<pavlushka> .isup pipilika.com
<u-la-la> http://pipilika.com looks fine to me.
<zaki> returning tweets from this user 
<zaki> https://twitter.com/earhtquake
<u-la-la> [ germain (@earhtquake) | Twitter ] - https://twitter.com
<zaki> his only one tweet
<zaki> so far
<pavlushka> .ip freenode.net
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Did not receive proper JSON from http://freegeoip.net/json/
<zaki> .ip talosintelligence.com
<u-la-la> zaki: Did not receive proper JSON from http://freegeoip.net/json/
<zaki> .isup talosintelligence.com
<u-la-la> http://talosintelligence.com looks fine to me.
<zaki> pavlushka, u-la-la using https://ipstack.com/ to fetch data? 
<u-la-la> [ ipstack - Free IP Geolocation API ] - https://ipstack.com
<pavlushka> .reload ip.py
<pavlushka> .ip freenode.net
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Did not receive proper JSON from http://freegeoip.net/json/
<pavlushka> .ip freenode.net
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Did not receive proper JSON from http://freegeoip.net/json/
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ty
<pavlushka> zaki: going to sleep :)
<zaki> pavlushka, good night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-20
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: interested in an adruino weather station project, trying to study it
<pavlushka> zaki: can you tell me which one would be better? RPI weather atation or Adruino weather station and might be cheaper?
<zaki> http://cactus.io/projects/weather/arduino-weather-station this one pavlushka ?
<u-la-la> [ Arduino Weather Station Project - Overview ] - http://cactus.io
<pavlushka> zaki: nice, I'll try to study that
<pavlushka> zaki: what about costing?
<zaki> pavlushka, I was asking if  you were studying this one !! 
 * pavlushka thinking avout techshopbd/bdelectronics
<zaki> this was not a suggestion ! 
<pavlushka> zaki: no, just started
<zaki> pavlushka, but I think that one will do fine! 
<zaki> http://cactus.io/projects/weather/arduino-weather-station
<u-la-la> [ Arduino Weather Station Project - Overview ] - http://cactus.io
<zaki> not much expensive 
<pavlushka> zaki: this one is easier, using bme280 vhip, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtdFibIuxsE
<u-la-la> [ Arduino Project: Weather Station with a BME280 sensor and an LCD screen with Arduino Mega - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<pavlushka> zaki: much less parts and complexity
<zaki> watching
<zaki> pavlushka, is that sensor available here ?
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.electronics.com.bd/gy-bme280-3-3-precision-altimeter-atmospheric-pressure-bme280-sensor-module
<u-la-la> [ GY-BME280-3.3 precision altimeter atmospheric pressure BME280 sensor module ] - https://www.electronics.com.bd
<pavlushka> zaki: the cost would wrap up in 2.5k BDT
<zaki> pavlushka, than try 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, I will :)
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-21
<RemonShai> pavlushka: hey .../
<pavlushka> o/
<RemonShai> ভাল আছেন ?
<pavlushka> জি
<pavlushka> আপনি?
<RemonShai> আমিও ভাল আছি :)
<RemonShai> সারাদিন ঘুমাইছি :) :)
<RemonShai> ছোট্ট একটা সমস্যায় পড়লাম।
<RemonShai> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> বলেন
<RemonShai> aur থেকে brave browser ইনস্টল করছিলাম, গতকাল ওইটার আপডেট আসছে। কিন্তু yaourt থেকে আপডেট হচ্ছে না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তাহলে manually update করে নেন, এভাবে, "git clone repo.git" and then cd into repo folder then run "makepkg"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and after that, run "sudo pacman -U /location_or_repo/repo.pkg"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: replace "repo" with out package git name in the above instructions
<pavlushka> s/with out/with
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: RemonShai: replace "repo" with package git name in the above instructions
<RemonShai> শুরুতেই ধাক্কা https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8SK6s6QbXd/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<RemonShai> pavlushka:  আমি কিন্তু brave-bin ফাইল ইনস্টল করছিলাম। এজন্য সম্ভবত git কাজ করতেছে না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার এটা নামানোর কথা, https://aur.archlinux.org/brave-bin.git, যেটা 18 তারিখ আপডেট করা হয়েছে, অন্য গুলো পুরোনো, 
<RemonShai> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/brave-bin/?O=40&PP=10
<u-la-la> [ AUR (en) - brave-bin ] - https://aur.archlinux.org
<RemonShai> সমধান করে ফেলেছি। pacaur -S brave-bin কমান্ড দিয়ে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার এটা পেজ লিঙ্ক, আপনাকে ব্যবহার করতে হবে git link, এভাবে, "git clone https://aur.archlinux.org/brave-bin.git"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: চমৎকার
<RemonShai> yaourt কাজ করলো না কেন, ভেবে পাই না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: একটু কৌতুহলী বলতে পারেন, আপনি মানজারো তে কেমন সুবিধা পাচ্ছেন, মানে ডেবিয়ানের চেয়ে কোন দিক দিয়ে এটা আপনাকে সুবিধা দিচ্ছে
<RemonShai> সত্য বলতে আমার আর্চ ভাল লাগে। কিন্তু যখন আমি মানজারো ইনস্টল করেছিলাম তখন আমার ইন্টারনেট সুবিধা ছিলনা।
<pavlushka> মানজারো আপনার কোন প্রয়োজনগুলির সহজ এবং ভাল সমাধান দেয় য়েটা ডেবিয়ানে আপনার কাছে কঠিন লাগত?
<RemonShai> আর কেন ভাল লাগে সেটার নির্দিষ্ট কারণ নাই, বলতে পারেন হুদাই।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কী কারণে?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কোন টেকনিকাল এডভান্টেজ?
<RemonShai> বললাম তো হুদাই। ডিস্ট্রো ওয়াচ সব গিট্টুর কারণ।
<pavlushka> বুঝলাম
<RemonShai> আর হ্যাঁ, যেটা আমি অনুধাবন করিনি সেটা হলো আমার নতুন নতুন সমস্যা সমাধান করতে ভাল লাগে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ও হ্যা, তো ডিস্ট্রো ওয়াচ কি বলেছে যেটা আপনার ভাল লেগেছে?
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-22
<pavlushka> o/
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka> ভাল
<pavlushka> zaki: RemonShai Guys you can create a local irc server by just installing the server package and you can use it on your local network with the device ip on which the server is installed.
<pavlushka> like this, https://imgur.com/M33XGIS
<u-la-la> [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ] - https://imgur.com
<pavlushka> zaki: https://imgur.com/M33XGIS
<u-la-la> [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ] - https://imgur.com
<zaki> pavlushka, which source code used? 
<zaki> or application/package *
<pavlushka> zaki: `ngircd
<pavlushka> zaki: just like an intra office communication without any crafty work or critical server setting
<zaki> got it 
<pavlushka> zaki: all log can be saved using a bot
<pavlushka> or I don't no if it already has that feature
<zaki> commands are same?
<pavlushka> zaki: almost
<pavlushka> zaki: and for logging the server,the familiar bot is https://github.com/BotBotMe
<u-la-la> [ BotBot.me · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<pavlushka> zaki: i installed the server on RPI just as a debian arm package using apt!
<zaki> pavlushka, great . 
<zaki> test project ?
<pavlushka> zaki: kinda, I just installed the server as a package and its running, I just had to connect to the ip with the IRC client
<pavlushka> zaki: and the ip is the ip of the device on which the server is installed, the client finds and connects to it automatically to port 6667
<pavlushka> zaki: like "/server ip" instead of "/server irc.freenode.net"
<pavlushka> and that's it
<pavlushka> brb
<zaki> pavlushka, nice work 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-23
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> I was watching Cricket 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's the score?
<zaki> afg 197/5
<zaki> to win they need 53 of 33 balls 
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, lets see
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell zaki that Bangladesh won
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-16
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how is it going?
<zaki> pavlushka, fine. how about you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good.
<pavlushka> zaki: so how is your grub.conf?
<zaki> pavlushka, currently using a third party grub theme
<zaki> but resolution is not fixed
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> https://github.com/vinceliuice/grub2-themes
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - vinceliuice/grub2-themes: Vimix and StylishDark is a flat Design theme for Grub2 ] - github.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y2xcxm5s )
<zaki> still on default  resolution 
<pavlushka> hmm
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-17
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: have a great stay :p
<pavlushka> zaki: me good night!
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-18
<zaki> pavlushka, http://icons.iconarchive.com/icons/aha-soft/large-calendar/16/Time-Zones-icon.png
<zaki> for your ubuntu wiki profile timezone icon 
<zaki> :P 
<pavlushka> ty
<pavlushka> zaki: applied
<zaki> pavlushka, :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-22
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: I am back on my desktop, just received the blank bios chips from china and flashed the stock rom and walla, the desktop is back
<zaki> pavlushka, cool
<zaki> walla?
<pavlushka> zaki: like bingo or viola, used to mean that it worked!
<zaki> ah :D 
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
